# Sample or Demo Bindings



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess if you really need to save money. But I have seen Demo stuff get beat to shit. Guys don't care at all about them. I demo'd some Burton Maltiva bindings and someone else cross threaded the screws for the straps so I wasn't able to ride the bindings as I couldn't adjust them. 

I would guess its a roll of the dice plus you are buying sight un-seen over the web. What guarantees or return policy does C-3 have??? would be my quesiton.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I was leaning more toward the Sample binding (pre production bindings). They don't have any use and I was told they are the same specs as the mass produced ones. No warranty since they and drastically reduced in price. That is the part that makes me nervous. They were the "sales floor samples" used (I think that is right).


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I've bought samples from C3 and they've all been fine. 

The only thing is, if you're getting the anything with the new toe strap( ie. any binding that isn't the Flite or DLX.) you're going to get the pre-production toe strap, which didn't fit people's boot as well.

I believe you can also return the clamps within 30 days.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> I've bought samples from C3 and they've all been fine.
> 
> The only thing is, if you're getting the anything with the new toe strap( ie. any binding that isn't the Flite or DLX.) you're going to get the pre-production toe strap, which didn't fit people's boot as well.
> 
> I believe you can also return the clamps within 30 days.


Hey thanks, Ok that sounds good. So I just want to make sure I understand. You said that the pre-production toe straps for 2011-2012 aren't fitting boots good from what you have heard. What do you mean by clamps? Pardon my newbie-ness...
Thank you again


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry, clamps means bindings.

So...if you're buying any other binding than the DLX/Flite the strap is a preproduction strap which has a bigger hole than the one they used when they went to retail. A lot of people had issues with the strap, but some people didn't. Just keep that in mind.

What bindings were you interested in?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a pair of sample atlas bindings from C3. I own 2 pair of Force and the SL's, and the only problem I found on them was one of the screw holes was too tight and it was almost impossible to get the t-nut in and out. It's was a minor issue, and not sure if it was related to the fact that it's pre production.


----------

